# Below Mio Tuesday



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Anyone wanna fish dry flies and streamers below Mio on Tuesday? I'm bringing my boat up and plan on hitting the water around 10am. Looking into getting into more of these:


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

What kind of stealthcraft do you have? I just picked up a 16ft ATB a few months ago and have been wanting to check out that stretch of water. Wondered if you can first off even have a motor on the boat, then if its decent for motoring back upstream? If not I'll still happily get down there sometime soon to drift it. Been meaning to call the fly shop up there but keep forgetting to lately. Sorry to hijack your thread, hopefully you can find someone to fish with!


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

I have the stealthskiff 15'. Don't quote me but I think you can run a motor but I'm guessing it's no wake. Either check with the shop or the township. Pretty sure laws set in motor restrictions are set up through the township the stretch of river goes through. You could definitely run a motor in that stretch, but there are a couple spots you gotta watch out for though when it comes to depth.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Dark Hendrickson's are winding down, saw a few lights last night. Water is clear and dropping fast so the big fish will be their usual spots. You know, wherever they feel like being that day.


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

BassFisher91 said:


> I have the stealthskiff 15'. Don't quote me but I think you can run a motor but I'm guessing it's no wake. Either check with the shop or the township. Pretty sure laws set in motor restrictions are set up through the township the stretch of river goes through. You could definitely run a motor in that stretch, but there are a couple spots you gotta watch out for though when it comes to depth.


Sounds good thanks a bunch man


----------



## steeler (Mar 11, 2010)

Hey Stealthcraft guys! How about giving us an update on how you like your boats. Curious how the Stealths are as far as quality and durability. I test-rowed the first Stealths years ago with Jim Johnson and found them quite light. Wind blew us all around in the Mo'. I realize the new ones are built differently. I've kinda talked to the new owner and some of the ppl who work there but don't seem to find them accommodating. It'd be nice to take one for a test run.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

steeler said:


> Hey Stealthcraft guys! How about giving us an update on how you like your boats. Curious how the Stealths are as far as quality and durability. I test-rowed the first Stealths years ago with Jim Johnson and found them quite light. Wind blew us all around in the Mo'. I realize the new ones are built differently. I've kinda talked to the new owner and some of the ppl who work there but don't seem to find them accommodating. It'd be nice to take one for a test run.


I'm still very happy with my Stealthcraft. It has been a great boat, lots of room with lots of storage. I find it easy to row as well. The only thing I'd change on it is the location of the drain holes. Right now they are set up near the front of the boat, almost to the front false floor. I wish they were in the back so when I wash it at quarter washes all I'd have to do is let it hang off the trailer a little bit so any water runs to the back and therefore drains out. As it is right now I have to get a squeegee and push the water to the front of the boat to get it to drain.


----------



## StaticSilveraydo (Jul 19, 2016)

steeler said:


> Hey Stealthcraft guys! How about giving us an update on how you like your boats. Curious how the Stealths are as far as quality and durability. I test-rowed the first Stealths years ago with Jim Johnson and found them quite light. Wind blew us all around in the Mo'. I realize the new ones are built differently. I've kinda talked to the new owner and some of the ppl who work there but don't seem to find them accommodating. It'd be nice to take one for a test run.


I still absolutely love mine, haven't had any issues with it and will continue to use it for many years to come. I've got a 2015 16ft ATB and I love being able to easily rip off the motor to do true float trips, then bolt it back on for fishing bigger rivers or lakes. I've got plenty enough storage on mine, and frankly have no complaints. My hull is obviously heavier than a traditional drift boat, so oaring it takes a little more oomph to do so. But, nothing that is a game changer. I'm a pretty big guy anyways so rowing all day isn't any issue for me. The wind will blow me around on occasion but nothing that isn't manageable, in my opinion would be similar on any other small boat.


----------

